# Raffle For AS Member "hoskvarna"



## Mastermind (Jan 28, 2016)

I've not been here much lately.......but drastic times call for drastic measures. 

Mark just lost his shop in a fire.







Many of you know that him and his bunch put on a great GTG every year. Well........he needs a little help.

Of course the insurance company is dicking him around, and we all know that even the best insurance can't replace all that he has lost.

Many of our members have already gotten together to purchase a new MS461R......and it's in route to me as I type this.

It will be built just like this saw was.

Mastermind Meets The MS461

As we have done in past raffles, every 10.00 gets a chance to win. The drawing will be done on Feb 29th 2016

CLICK HERE TO DONATE


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 28, 2016)

I will be adding a 28'' total super bar and 2 chains to the ms461


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 28, 2016)

I will also be adding this to the give away


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 28, 2016)

WooT WooT


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 28, 2016)

I'll have to look around see what I could throw in. I'll be along with a donation soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Jan 28, 2016)

Let's go gents


----------



## MillerModSaws (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm throwing in a free port job for the cause boys. Let's get this thing rolling for a deserving member!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 28, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> I'll have to look around see what I could throw in. I'll be along with a donation soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok how is this for a raffle item?




A porters starting kit! 
I recently acquired a bunch of foredom porting hand pieces. I wasn't going to part with any at this time, especially the 90* hand piece, but it's for a good cause. They are all used but in working condition. I am including the burs that are in them. The 90* just has a shaft no bur, but it shows you the latch style end needed and you could make a custom sanding wheel or something. 
I will include shipping to the winner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skippysphins (Jan 28, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> Ok how is this for a raffle item?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drooling Dan


----------



## backhoelover (Jan 28, 2016)

got another master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat and the new stihl training programs had been added to the flashdriver


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> Ok how is this for a raffle item?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So hawt rite now, what an awesome gift..


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 28, 2016)

tlandrum said:


> I will also be adding this to the give away
> View attachment 482007


I will be envious of who ever gets this!
Good luck guys ,and thank you all very much!

The last pics were of the 2188 and polaris ranger.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 28, 2016)

. During 


From the Hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 28, 2016)

. After 


From the Hills


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 28, 2016)

sorry about the bad luck,hopefully we can pull together and do something to lift your spirits.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 28, 2016)

You guys already have!!!!!!!!


From the Hills


----------



## Philbert (Jan 28, 2016)

In.

Hope maybe to be able to come down for a barn building GTG, if the timing works out?

Philbert


----------



## Marshy (Jan 28, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you whoever for unlocking this.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 28, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> Ok how is this for a raffle item?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're an enabler. Nice contribution!


----------



## svk (Jan 28, 2016)

Hoskvarna is a good man. 

I have two raffle items to donate:

1) Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul

2) Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain


----------



## svk (Jan 28, 2016)

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you whoever for unlocking this.


The "sticky" and "lock" commands are right next to each other on the moderator panel. I'd be willing to bet someone accidentally fat fingered it when they tried to sticky. It wouldn't be the first time this happened. 

Let's blame Marshy for that one.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 28, 2016)

I wish I could send you a pm Steve. 

I think I probably owe you an apology. 

Since I can't send a pm, I'll just say it here. 

I overreacted to a misunderstanding. I would like to offer you an apology.


----------



## svk (Jan 28, 2016)

Mastermind said:


> I wish I could send you a pm Steve.
> 
> I think I probably owe you an apology.
> 
> ...


Thank you Randy. I hope after the dust settled it became apparent that I was only trying to help. Apology accepted.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 28, 2016)

@svk


----------



## CR888 (Jan 29, 2016)

Philbert said:


> In.
> 
> Hope maybe to be able to come down for a barn building GTG, if the timing works out?
> 
> Philbert


Now that is a good idea, many talented members that could chip in some time, tools and materials, some good ol merican bbq and some cool beverages. Hope Mark ends up with a better shop, saws, tools and stuff to lift his spirit and in the process gain a few new friends.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jan 29, 2016)

CR888 said:


> Now that is a good idea, many talented members that could chip in some time, tools and materials, some good ol merican bbq and some cool beverages. Hope Mark ends up with a better shop, saws, tools and stuff to lift his spirit and in the process gain a few new friends.


Where is he located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Jan 29, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> Where is he located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Profile says Iowa... No town listed.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 29, 2016)

Chelsea Iowa, in the heart of the Bohemie alps....


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 29, 2016)

Good people helping a friend in need, that's why I come to this website. That and all the great information about chainsaws that feed my CAD, keep up the good work guys! I'll be watching with great interest.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 29, 2016)

Just got paid, will be in this thing soon!!! Agreed, great guys these Hoskey's are.


----------



## egraham (Jan 29, 2016)

I just donated


----------



## Whitty21 (Jan 29, 2016)

So sad to hear. As soon as my dad gets home I will see if he wants to add any to my donation, then I will send away. Thanks to everyone involved


----------



## Whitty21 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just sent in $30. Wish I could help more. Canadian dollar is in the crapper right now. But this is no place to complain about such a minor inconvenience.

My mom also wanted to help out, so thats another 10 bucks added to a great cause

Best wishes to you @hoskvarna


----------



## Rob Reeve (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm in. 
I have been lurking for a while now, figure this is a good way to finally break the ice.

I hope everything works out.

Rob


----------



## Sawdustcope (Jan 29, 2016)

I will be donating as well! Best wishes to you!


----------



## Wood Sniffer (Jan 29, 2016)

How do I donate? Sorry to hear bout the fire. Know the feeling.


----------



## svk (Jan 29, 2016)

Wood Sniffer said:


> How do I donate? Sorry to hear bout the fire. Know the feeling.


Click the link in the first post on the first page.


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 30, 2016)

I am in!


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'll be donating. Wish I were closer Mark. I could bring compressors, Paslode Framemaster nail guns, enough gun 16's/8's to frame you a shop twice, enough air hose to reach a few hundred feet, miter saws/circular saws, step ladders, extension ladders, etc, etc.


----------



## jk14 (Jan 30, 2016)

Count me in.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 30, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> I'll be donating. Wish I were closer Mark. I could bring compressors, Paslode Framemaster guns, enough gun 16's/8's to frame you a shop twice, enough air hose to reach a few hundred feet, step ladders, extension ladders, etc, etc.


Goin steel frame this time. Got one ordered b here in March. 


From the Hills


----------



## J. Talley (Jan 30, 2016)

Best of luck to you hoskvarna! Just an fyi your old 2152 is still sawing like a bandit. I'll be chipping in too.


----------



## benp (Jan 30, 2016)

Im in


----------



## Greenthorn (Jan 30, 2016)

1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind/28'' total super bar w/2 chains (many members, Mastermind and tlandrum)
2. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
3. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
4. Two - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
5. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
6. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder)
7. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
8. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adironackstihl)
9. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
10. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
11. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws)
12. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
13. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
14. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)



CLICK HERE TO DONATE


----------



## Full Chisel (Jan 30, 2016)

Very sorry to hear of the fire loss! Will definitely be donating and trying my chances on another MMWS 461!


----------



## zogger (Jan 30, 2016)

Whitty21 said:


> Just sent in $30. Wish I could help more. Canadian dollar is in the crapper right now. But this is no place to complain about such a minor inconvenience.
> 
> My mom also wanted to help out, so thats another 10 bucks added to a great cause
> 
> Best wishes to you @hoskvarna



Ha! We need a vid if your mom wins a saw!


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 31, 2016)

I'd like to offer my service to dress a bar as in the pics. If someone wants it, the bar has to have a removable sprocket for machining or solid nose. Cannot be any longer than 36" from tip to tip. If the bar is in excellent condition I've found it only takes .003 to .005 off per side.


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 31, 2016)

Stihl 056 PHO !


----------



## Metals406 (Jan 31, 2016)

SquareFile said:


> I'd like to offer my service to dress a bar as in the pics. If someone wants it, the bar has to have a removable sprocket for machining or solid nose. Cannot be any longer than 36" from tip to tip. If the bar is in excellent condition I've found it only takes .003 to .005 off per side.
> View attachment 482689



PM inbound.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 31, 2016)

SquareFile said:


> I'd like to offer my service to dress a bar as in the pics. If someone wants it, the bar has to have a removable sprocket for machining or solid nose. Cannot be any longer than 36" from tip to tip. If the bar is in excellent condition I've found it only takes .003 to .005 off per side.
> View attachment 482687
> View attachment 482688
> View attachment 482689


 Those look nice 


From the Hills


----------



## J. Talley (Jan 31, 2016)

@SquareFile why are your cutters and rakers like that?


----------



## svk (Jan 31, 2016)

SquareFile said:


> I'd like to offer my service to dress a bar as in the pics. If someone wants it, the bar has to have a removable sprocket for machining or solid nose. Cannot be any longer than 36" from tip to tip. If the bar is in excellent condition I've found it only takes .003 to .005 off per side.
> View attachment 482687
> View attachment 482688
> View attachment 482689


Awesome job SF.


----------



## svk (Jan 31, 2016)

gary courtney said:


> View attachment 482700
> Stihl 056 PHO !


That's it, now I'm going to chip in extra to the donation drive! Very cool saw.


----------



## svk (Jan 31, 2016)

Greenthorn said:


> 1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind/28'' total super bar w/2 chains (many members, Mastermind and tlandrum)
> 2. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
> 3. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
> 4. Two - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
> ...


Thank you for tallying things up. Looking good.


----------



## jetmd (Jan 31, 2016)

Donated.

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Greenthorn (Jan 31, 2016)

J. Talley said:


> @SquareFile why are your cutters and rakers like that?


That there would be a racema chain..


----------



## J. Talley (Jan 31, 2016)

Now I know, thanks greenthorn. That would explain why it looks so gnarly!


----------



## SquareFile (Jan 31, 2016)

Metals406 said:


> PM inbound.


Replied


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 31, 2016)

. That fire was hot when it does that. 


From the Hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Jan 31, 2016)

. Got the ranger replaced. Got 90% of side and roof tin loaded on trailer ready for scrap yard. 


From the Hills


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 31, 2016)

Hanah(the dog)is glad to have a rig to ride around in again.
Now we need replace her doghouse so she can move out of my garage.
I think she is taking advantage of me!!!!!


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 31, 2016)

SquareFile said:


> I'd like to offer my service to dress a bar as in the pics. If someone wants it, the bar has to have a removable sprocket for machining or solid nose. Cannot be any longer than 36" from tip to tip. If the bar is in excellent condition I've found it only takes .003 to .005 off per side.
> View attachment 482687
> View attachment 482688
> View attachment 482689


Bar shmar, just let me run that chain for 5 minutes, please.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 31, 2016)

Ronaldo said:


> Hanah(the dog)is glad to have a rig to ride around in again.
> Now we need replace her doghouse so she can move out of my garage.
> I think she is taking advantage of me!!!!!


If she announces she is preggers, it's yours and she is keeping it, you betcha she's taking advantage.


----------



## motor head (Jan 31, 2016)

Good cause,I'm in.


----------



## Greenthorn (Feb 1, 2016)

1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind/28'' total super bar w/2 chains (many members, Mastermind and tlandrum)
2. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
3. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
4. Two - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
5. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
6. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder)
7. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
8. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adironackstihl)
9. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
10. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
11. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws)
12. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
13. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
14. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
15. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
16. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166)
17. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder)



CLICK HERE TO DONATE


----------



## svk (Feb 1, 2016)

Greenthorn said:


> 1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind/28'' total super bar w/2 chains (many members, Mastermind and tlandrum)
> 2. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
> 3. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
> 4. Two - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
> ...


It just keeps getting better!


----------



## JudoChop (Feb 2, 2016)

Love seeing the community pulling together to help a member in need, reminds me of some of the tight nit car forums I once frequented back in the day. Just donated $100 to the cause, hope insurance doesn't cause you too much stress!


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 2, 2016)

Raffle prize?

Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, NOS.
















I'll ship to the weener. . . Err, winner.


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 2, 2016)

Alright folks, another item to add to the raffle. I'm offering up a choice of one of three brand new items...I will send the winner the single item of choice, shipping covered on my end:

1) Fiskars X27 Splitting Axe (OAL 36") or...
2) Fiskars X25 Splitting Axe (OAL 28 1/2") or...
3) 30" Logrite Hookaroon (OAL 31 1/4").

Let's get the GoFundMe donations pumped up. I bought Marks' Husky 55 Air Injection on the trading post about four weeks ago. Communication with Mark throughout the transaction was flawless...saw runs awesome!! If we can get the time schedule figured out a little later this year, I'm gonna have Mark and his son here for some fine wild hog huntin'...it's gonna be on!! Mark and his son will go back to Iowa known as the 'hawg slayers.'

@Greenthorn...if you would please sir, add my raffle option choice to the running list of the raffle items...if I try to do it, I'm liable to wipe the whole shootin' match out on this Tapatalk thing, lol.

Again...guys/gals, let's do what we can for these fine folks. The pic of the raffle choices follows:


----------



## computeruser (Feb 2, 2016)

It is a shame that this happened. Glad it was only stuff, even if stuff is often very dear to us. Good to see the crew come together again in support. Life is a lot better for all of us when we realize that no man is an island and that most loads are easier to manage with an extra set of hands to help out.


----------



## Greenthorn (Feb 2, 2016)

1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum)
2. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
3. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
4. 2 - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
5. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
6. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder)
7. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
8. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl)
9. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
10. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
11. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws)
12. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
13. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
14. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
15. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
16. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166)
17. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder)
18, New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)
19. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, NOS. (Metals406)
20. Wiha set of chainsaw tools, 9 different wrenches (metallic)
21. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow)
22. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)


CLICK HERE TO DONATE


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 2, 2016)

computeruser said:


> It is a shame that this happened. Glad it was only stuff, even if stuff is often very dear to us. Good to see the crew come together again in support. Life is a lot better for all of us when we realize that no man is an island and that most loads are easier to manage with an extra set of hands to help out.


Spot on post...we're all here to help. Mark and his family are fine folks. Good folks, true in their word, band together, and are willing to help and assist, in times of need. It's very evident right now. Even though a lot of us guys have never met, and may never meet, that's ok...the compassion to help one in need runs pretty deep. I'm damn proud to be part of this, and other fund raisers in the past. It's what makes a decent man, a decent man in my book.


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 2, 2016)

CLICK HERE TO DONATE[/QUOTE]
@Greenthorn, Thank you for adding my raffle options of the three choices, to the list.


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 2, 2016)

Alright guys, not only a raffle contribution, just donated $50 to Mark and his family's cause on the GoFundMe site under my AS name USMC615.

Let's do this...good folks here on this site...and I'm damn proud to be part of you folks' company, in helping Mark and his family throughout this unfortunate situation. Thanks to all who have donated items, financial assistance or help otherwise. Semper Fi !!


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 3, 2016)

. Here is job site this morning. Makes a mess even bigger. Makin some progress. 


From the Hills


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 3, 2016)

Metals406 said:


> Raffle prize?
> 
> Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, NOS.
> 
> ...




Bar stud slot is 9.5mm wide and 73mm long. It's .063" gauge, 24" (could be a 28"). Bar stamp reads, "McCulloch P/N 652774 XB". Bar adjust holes are 6.5mm.


----------



## Marshy (Feb 3, 2016)

The list keeps growing, wow! I'll have to get another ticket or two.


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 3, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> . Here is job site this morning. Makes a mess even bigger. Makin some progress.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


The snow certainly compounds the cleanup, especially small things that get covered quick...no doubt would be a wild goose chase to have to fool with.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 5, 2016)

Any word on the slab condition?


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 5, 2016)

Not yet 


From the Hills


----------



## nstueve (Feb 5, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Not yet
> 
> 
> From the Hills


see charity cut thread...


----------



## jk14 (Feb 5, 2016)

I hear mastermind is no longer on AS which totally sucks...always found his threads very informative. So who is going to take the reigns on this raffle?


----------



## Del_ (Feb 5, 2016)

jk14 said:


> I hear mastermind is no longer on AS which totally sucks...always found his threads very informative. So who is going to take the reigns on this raffle?




It's all taken care of.

From the opening post: https://www.gofundme.com/em5nku58


.


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 5, 2016)

Providing the link to the GoFundMe site doesn't answer the question. WHO now will talley the donations, write members' usernames down on tickets, little squares of paper, etc put them in a hat to be drawn...chance(s) in the drawings based on $10 increments per donation, and determine the raffle choosing order?


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll PM Mark and get his take on who should do this...or I'll call Randy and see who he wants to designate.


----------



## les-or-more (Feb 5, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Providing the link to the GoFundMe site doesn't answer the question. WHO now will talley the donations, write members' usernames down on tickets, little squares of paper, etc put them in a hat to be drawn...chance(s) in the drawings based on $10 increments per donation, and determine the raffle choosing order?


I am certain it will be ironed out, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just in from Randy:

"I'm banned from AS.....but that means nothing to this raffle. 

I never I do the drawing anyway. 

Let the guys in the thread on AS know that I appreciate all they are doing to help.....and to remember. 

One monkey don't stop no show. "


----------



## TonyK (Feb 5, 2016)

Hang in there gents. I reached out to Randy to see if there was anything we could do to see this through. In the mean time see the first page as a way to continue to donate to the cause. It's a good thing and a way to give back.


----------



## TonyK (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello again. I typed at Randy. The raffle continues and is being handled. Please continue to donate to the cause. If anyone requires anything from this site please reach out to me and I will do whatever I can.


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Feb 5, 2016)

nstueve said:


> Any word on the slab condition?



Well ya know, I have a MONSTER SDS drill, your a testing guy, and I have experience with pavement management at michdot. You could drill test cores every square yard, and I could supervise, for science!

Lol 

Nah, the real test will be in march/April after the frost heave is done, when the cracks, voids, etc show up, then you know how much blood you gotta pay the mud jackers and other concrete guys.

Course, if someone can borrow a pavement densiotometer, without violating the patriot act, and assorted DOE regs.... nah, easier to bounce a post hole pounder to sound out the voids.

You can also cut\dig out, then redo the spots you need for under the main structural supports so you have uncracked concrete support, etc, etc below the frost line. 

Omfg, how is all this crap still in my brain. Just call Morfords in M'town, they're cheap and easy.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 5, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


>



I think that I saw this scene in a movie!



Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 5, 2016)

I dont want to ever see this again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 5, 2016)

jk14 said:


> I hear mastermind is no longer on AS which totally sucks...always found his threads very informative. So who is going to take the reigns on this raffle?


 
Not to derail this important thread, but Randy is no longer active here?


----------



## Philbert (Feb 5, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> I dont want to ever see this again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just saying: maybe you can rent it out to some Hollywood types. They still come back to visit Don Lansing's place . . . . 
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/04/20/field-of-dreams-25-years-later/7918833/

Philbert


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chris J. said:


> Not to derail this important thread, but Randy is no longer active here?


Unfortunate but correct.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 5, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Just saying: maybe you can rent it out to some Hollywood types. They still come back to visit Don Lansing's place . . . .
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/04/20/field-of-dreams-25-years-later/7918833/
> 
> Philbert


Now that's a good idea. Think u could line that up. Lol 


From the Hills


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Feb 5, 2016)

Philbert said:


> I think that I saw this scene in a movie!
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



Nah, think it


hoskvarna said:


> I dont want to ever see this again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


)

I think it was in the movie "the day after"


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Feb 5, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Just saying: maybe you can rent it out to some Hollywood types. They still come back to visit Don Lansing's place . . . .
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/04/20/field-of-dreams-25-years-later/7918833/
> 
> Philbert


Downtown marshalltown looked worse once. They got the fire out just before it hit the paint store. Which wold have unleashed a hellstorm.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 5, 2016)

Lost an entire city block in the small town of Madelia, MN this week. As with other recent fires, the cold weather adds an extra challenge to fire fighters and others.

http://bringmethenews.com/2016/02/03/8-businesses-on-fire-in-small-southern-mn-city/

Philbert


----------



## svk (Feb 5, 2016)

It's unfortunate that some folks cannot see eye to eye despite having the same goal. However it's not my job to judge who is right or wrong. Sometimes rifts are just to deep to repair and its best for all to part ways and start fresh. We've all been there.

But the main thing here is we all want to help Hoskvarna regardless of which site we call home. So click on the link in page one and give what you can.


----------



## Greenthorn (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't see a problem here.... ....take a deep breath.......uuuuhhhhmmmmmm.
This raffle will work out fine, I'm sure of it.
It's only to help Mark, not who wins "what", even though I'm gonna win the 461!!!!!!


----------



## svk (Feb 8, 2016)

One correction. The chain I'm putting with the 18" bar is a Total, not Carlton. Sorry for miscommunicating earlier.


----------



## Whitty21 (Feb 12, 2016)

Lets give this a bump back up into the recent threads section. See if we can gather some stragglers


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 12, 2016)

Confirmed, the building will be here 1st April give or take a day or two. 


From the Hills


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 12, 2016)

Good man Whitty...bump right back to the top for Mark and his family.


----------



## hautions11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Double bump. The donation site is real easy.


----------



## svk (Feb 13, 2016)

Bump x3


----------



## Philbert (Feb 13, 2016)

svk said:


> Bump x3





Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 13, 2016)

Sayin we could get 2-4in snow tonite and tommorow,ugg!
hopefully next week,later part,40-50deg,will melt this crap and we can get started cleanin up everthing on the floor.
gettin some metal crates from my uncle to put stuff in.I was advised not to throw anything away until settled.
What a headache!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 13, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Sayin we could get 2-4in snow tonite and tommorow,ugg!
> hopefully next week,later part,40-50deg,will melt this crap and we can get started cleanin up everthing on the floor.
> gettin some metal crates from my uncle to put stuff in.I was advised not to throw anything away until settled.
> What a headache!



Been there. It will all work out. Take plenty of pics of what you can and save them 

I came out real good in the end and got the barn/shop of my dreams built with my insurance $. 


Good Luck.


----------



## caddguy (Feb 17, 2016)

I made a deposit to the cause.
Heart goes out to you man!


----------



## svk (Feb 17, 2016)

When is the drawing on this?


----------



## Whitty21 (Feb 17, 2016)

svk said:


> When is the drawing on this?


Believe the front page says Feb 29th


----------



## J. Talley (Feb 17, 2016)

Getting close to meeting the raffle's goal yet?


----------



## Whitty21 (Feb 20, 2016)

I know bumping this doesn't do much good being stickied and all... But there is 9 more days to up this shenanigans, $3595 is good and all... but I figure we can do a lot better than that...


----------



## svk (Feb 20, 2016)

Just came in here to bump this but read the prayer request thread first and you beat me to it. 

Glad to see the cash is building up for the Hoskeys.


----------



## jetmd (Feb 21, 2016)

I posted this over at another site:

Good evening Gentlemen, and I use that term loosely I might add!

Here is the deal........if you have not donated yet here is a challenge for YOU!

I will match the next donation of $50 with $50 of my money, but you must be a first time donor.

And if I don't get any member with enough guts to accept my challenge, I guess I can always
head on over to AS 

You have been warned!!

Chet

Maybe you guys can make this happen.........!


----------



## ncpete (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm in. Good luck!


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 21, 2016)

Update,
The snow has melted and we have started to clean up.
Tryin to get stuff around the perimeter so wont be walkin or drivin on it.
Plans are for rite now is to have a cleanup daythis saturday,27th,for any that can come help.
Please rsvp,make a list here,so we have some idea on numbers for lunch.
Thanks


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Feb 21, 2016)

Count me in, I don't know about Wayne. I think he has cracked ribs, and is going to get looked at tomorrow. I'll update as I know more.


----------



## jetmd (Feb 22, 2016)

$50 match has been made at another location........And I made my donation.

Let's keep this moving!


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 22, 2016)

. Here is some pics of the mess [emoji22]


From the Hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 22, 2016)

. Few more


From the Hills


----------



## Philbert (Feb 22, 2016)

Don't want to 'like' those photos, but very sobering what fire can do.

Philbert


----------



## J. Talley (Feb 23, 2016)

There's not hardly nuffin left of that ranger(?).


----------



## Mike Gibson (Feb 23, 2016)

$30 pitched in on my end.


----------



## svk (Feb 23, 2016)

@hoskvarna I see you have the "inspection crew" with you in those last pictures. Glad they were safely out of the building when it went up.


----------



## Quietfly (Feb 23, 2016)

My heart, soul, and donation go out to you @hoskvarna .
I lost my garage in a fire in 2008 due to a malfunctioning refrigerator. 
Good luck and God speed getting things back up and on track.


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 23, 2016)

svk said:


> @hoskvarna I see you have the "inspection crew" with you in those last pictures. Glad they were safely out of the building when it went up.


The "inspection crew" and the dog have been digging around and finding some packages of meat that were in the freezer. We thought that we got most of it, but as the weather gets warmer they are finding some. He had the freezer full of deer, mostly, and we tried some of the deer sticks shortly after the fire, but they had a funny plastic taste........probably full of carcinogens, ya know.


----------



## dustinwilt68 (Feb 23, 2016)

Think that is an 80s dodge ram. Sorry to hear about your shop.


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 24, 2016)

dustinwilt68 said:


> Think that is an 80s dodge ram. Sorry to hear about your shop.


1989 Dodge Ram 4 wheel drive short box.


----------



## SteveSS (Feb 24, 2016)

Mastermind said:


> Someone let them know that we are going till the end of March on AS....please.



A message from the monkey...


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 24, 2016)

Good deal extending the time by another month...should help Mark and his familys' situation out much more by doing so.


----------



## svk (Feb 24, 2016)

SteveSS said:


> A message from the monkey...


Good. 

I was pleasantly surprised to see that the cash bag just about doubled since I last checked.


----------



## BGE541 (Feb 27, 2016)

$50 and prayers sent your way.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 27, 2016)

. Here's what it looks like now. Had very good help. Now get finished cleaning up and wash it. There is a couple bad spots on the floor but won't matter for now. 


From the Hills


----------



## svk (Feb 27, 2016)

Good to see the progress. Obviously the pain will linger but I can imagine it's worse to go out there each day and see the rubble.


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 27, 2016)

But lot less so cleaned up. 


From the Hills


----------



## USMC615 (Feb 27, 2016)

Looks a ton better Mark...you guys been humpin' it looks like. Last pics I saw was aggravating as hell white stuff everywhere. Good that temps and weather have cooperated.


----------



## cstemm (Feb 27, 2016)

Is that an old Massey 1100 in the back? 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Feb 27, 2016)

cstemm said:


> Is that an old Massey 1100 in the back?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


 Yes it is,69 model. 


From the Hills


----------



## BGE541 (Mar 1, 2016)

BUMP for the final push to help Hosky out!


----------



## svk (Mar 3, 2016)

Shout out to the anonymous donor who kicked in $600! You rule!!!


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 3, 2016)

svk said:


> Shout out to the anonymous donor who kicked in $600! You rule!!!


Cool...good on that person.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 3, 2016)

. This is what we woke up to. I guess it will pre soak the floor. 


From the Hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 3, 2016)

. Pics of progress. 


From the Hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 3, 2016)

. Few more 


From the Hills


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 3, 2016)

With the exception of the recent white stuff Mark, looks like you fellas are making some decent headway. Cleanup is tough enough on days where weather ain't a factor, I can only imagine the PITA the snow brings to the equation. Good on you my man.


----------



## svk (Mar 3, 2016)

GCJenks204 said:


> It's not such a mystery to many of us.
> 
> Again shows how much Randy is dedicated to helping people in the chainsaw community no matter what some here may say or think about him.


Okayyyyy....

I was simply trying to complement the guy. Let's refrain from trying to stir up crap from the past. The purpose of this thread is to help Hoskvarna. Not to air grievances.


----------



## Plowboy83 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey just just seen this raffle is it still going sorry to hear about the bad luck


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Mar 3, 2016)

svk said:


> Okayyyyy....
> 
> I was simply trying to complement the guy. Let's refrain from trying to stir up crap from the past. The purpose of this thread is to help Hoskvarna. Not to air grievances.



Who's Randy? This guy you mean?


----------



## svk (Mar 3, 2016)

I was going to say some hairy guy. You nailed it lol.


----------



## Plowboy83 (Mar 3, 2016)

Can we still donate or is the raffle closed


----------



## svk (Mar 3, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> Can we still donate or is the raffle closed


Still open, I believe through March.


----------



## Plowboy83 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ok thanks glad it isn't closed on the feb29


----------



## JudoChop (Mar 4, 2016)

Hah funny. I didn't even know this was a raffle for the folks that donated. New guy here I thought all the items in this thread were going to Hoskvarna. Wearing my stupid hat today!

Lets keep the donations coming and now that im in the know fingers crossed for winning that 461  lol

Ps. this is a great site


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Mar 6, 2016)

I havent been on here in forever. I hate to see this has happened though. Ill try to help out next week when pay check comes through. If the raffle ends by then ill donate anyways


----------



## svk (Mar 8, 2016)

Bump

Also who is handling the raffle drawings? It sounds as though this has changed hands a few times.


----------



## hautions11 (Mar 8, 2016)

Just threw in another $20 for a bump


----------



## ncpete (Mar 8, 2016)

Click Here to Donate 

may go look for the latest version of the raffle item list, too.


----------



## nomad_archer (Mar 8, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Good deal extending the time by another month...should help Mark and his familys' situation out much more by doing so.


Awesome for the extension. I just saw this thread. Donation coming in the morning when I am in front of the computer and not the phone.


----------



## ncpete (Mar 8, 2016)

Pretty sure this is the latest prize list: 

1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum)
2. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
3. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
4. 2 - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
5. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
6. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder)
7. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
8. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl)
9. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
10. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
11. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws)
12. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
13. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
14. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
15. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
16. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166)
17. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder)
18, New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)
19. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, NOS. (Metals406)
20. Wiha set of chainsaw tools, 9 different wrenches (metallic)
21. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow)
22. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)


----------



## BGE541 (Mar 8, 2016)

To those offering up the items for auction... Thank you very much that's too awesome.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 8, 2016)

BGE541 said:


> To those offering up the items for auction... Thank you very much that's too awesome.


Yes it is!!


From the Hills


----------



## svk (Mar 8, 2016)

ncpete said:


> Pretty sure this is the latest prize list:
> 
> 1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum)
> 2. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
> ...


Thank you for compiling this. Looking good!


----------



## BGE541 (Mar 8, 2016)

I would like to offer into the raffle a clean Husqvarna 61 case with crank if anyone would be interested. Free shipping to the winner as well.


----------



## ncpete (Mar 8, 2016)

So, now *23 items* in the drawing! 

1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum)
2. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
3. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
4. 2 - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
5. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
6. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder)
7. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
8. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl)
9. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
10. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
11. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws)
12. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
13. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
14. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
15. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
16. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166)
17. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder)
18, New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)
19. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, NOS. (Metals406)
20. Wiha set of chainsaw tools, 9 different wrenches (metallic)
21. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow)
22. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)
23. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank (BGE541)


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 9, 2016)

Really awesome stuff from a great group of peeps in my book!!!!


----------



## Mike Gibson (Mar 10, 2016)

When is the drawing?


----------



## svk (Mar 10, 2016)

Mike Gibson said:


> When is the drawing?


End of the month.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 10, 2016)

Here are a few more chainsaw drawings, if anyone is interested:


(I think that this is a Husqvarna)


(this one must be _really_ good - it's patented! EP2221155 A2 Husqvarna AB)

And, if you want to draw your own:



Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 11, 2016)

. Here's the 2 good 562 cylinders I had. [emoji23]


From the Hills


----------



## svk (Mar 11, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> . Here's the 2 good 562 cylinders I had. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> From the Hills


Ouch


----------



## Philbert (Mar 11, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Here's the 2 good 562 cylinders I had.


List them on eBay as 'lightly used", no returns . . . .

Philbert


----------



## BGE541 (Mar 11, 2016)

Why didn't the AT compensate? LMAO sorry bud


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 11, 2016)

BGE541 said:


> Why didn't the AT compensate? LMAO sorry bud



Take them back for a refund. LOL
Oh wait they werent new.
They got listed on the ins. list though.


----------



## moondoggie (Mar 14, 2016)

Donated sir. May GOD Bless You!!


----------



## moondoggie (Mar 14, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> . Here's the 2 good 562 cylinders I had. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> From the Hills


Dang!!


----------



## bpankratz (Mar 21, 2016)

Donation made! I hope everything works out for you. Insurance is a total pain in the ass. Never works out the way it should.


----------



## rburg (Mar 21, 2016)

I hope people still remember to donate some money towards the cause.


----------



## ncpete (Mar 21, 2016)

Click here to Donate


----------



## benelli777 (Mar 22, 2016)

Just saw this thread. 

Sorry for your loss. Will donate tomorrow morning when. 

J-F


----------



## mainewoods (Mar 24, 2016)

Another donation bump for Mark and his family.


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 24, 2016)

I've been off the site for a while. I'll donate tomorrow when I get to a computer. It's a pain on my phone. 

I've been a fire fighter and seen what a fire can do. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you can rebuild soon. Glad to see a community pulling together. It tells you what kind of great people we have here.


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 25, 2016)

35 sent. Hope it belts bud. Good luck on the rebuild. 

So who won the drawing? I saw it was supposed to be the end of feb.


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 25, 2016)

...raffle date moved up to the end of this month, to raise more funds for Mark and family.


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 25, 2016)

Well isn't that just spiffy. I have a chance to win a nice saw too.


----------



## Dave6390 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey Mark, I lost my home almost a decade ago, and I wish I had the friends that I've made on TB ,AS & ***. I'm terribly sorry to hear what you lost, so I hope my donation will help you get a new piece of equipment or tool to help get you up and working again. I know we've never met or talked before, but I hope it helps you & your family. Best Wishes, Dave R


----------



## svk (Mar 29, 2016)

ncpete said:


> Click here to Donate


Bump!


----------



## svk (Mar 30, 2016)

A couple of questions. 

Who is doing the drawing? Will someone who is on all of the sites coordinate contacts in case someone from one site wins a prize donated from someone who is only on another site?


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 30, 2016)

Update........... Building delivery is pushed back 2-3 weeks. [emoji35][emoji35]


From the Hills


----------



## Philbert (Mar 30, 2016)

Maybe it will be a barn raising GTG after all?

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 30, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Maybe it will be a barn raising GTG after all?
> 
> Philbert


Naw, you guys come to play with saws,dont want to make ya work!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 31, 2016)

Ok... Could only find lists in 2 sites, so if I'm missing something from site starting with an "S", someone please point me in the correct direction... Below is the consolidated list from the sites beginning with an "O" and an "A":

1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum)
2. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
3. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
4. 2 - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
5. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
6. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder)
7. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
8. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl)
9. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
10. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
11. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws)
12. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
13. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
14. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
15. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
16. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166)
17. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder)
18, New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)
19. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406)
20. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow)
21. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)
22. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy)
23. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
24. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
25. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank


CLICK HERE TO DONATE


----------



## svk (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks @sarahdodgegeek! Do you have any idea on the logistics of the drawing to help my question in post 191?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 31, 2016)

svk said:


> Thanks @sarahdodgegeek! Do you have any idea on the logistics of the drawing to help my question in post 191?



Here's the word on the street: 
"Ok fellers.......here's the deal. AdirondackStihl is getting with Mark, and they are getting everything ready for the raffle. I'm not sure when the drawing will take place, but tomorrow night is likely at this point. Keep hitting that donation button till the bitter end.......you will be counted in the raffle."


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 31, 2016)

MM said on the other site, possibly as soon as tomorrow evening...I'm sure it'll definitely happen by COB this wknd.


----------



## svk (Mar 31, 2016)

Well it sounds like there are enough of you involved to provide a go between in the event someone outside of AS wins my stuff. Just want to make sure I can help things go as smoothly as possible!


----------



## svk (Mar 31, 2016)

Those guys should go down to their local VFW to borrow one of those raffle tumblers. There are going to be a lot of entries!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

Another quick list update:

1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum)
2. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
3. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
4. 2 - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
5. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
6. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder)
7. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
8. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl)
9. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
10. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
11. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws)
12. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
13. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
14. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
15. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
16. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166)
17. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder)
18, New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)
19. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406)
20. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow)
21. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)
22. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy)
23. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
24. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
25. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
26. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr

CLICK HERE TO DONATE


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 1, 2016)

MM posted up on the other site Jeremy is getting things ready for the raffle...no time was said for the raffle. May be tonight, not sure though.


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 1, 2016)

Gentlemen...the first ten names by drawing order are posted on Ohhh Peee Eeeee.


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 1, 2016)

1. Keith Meier picked MS461
2. Matthew Brinkley
3. Jeremy Miller
4. Boozer
5. Jon Fluharty
6. Mike Gott
7. Todd Kinneston
8. Ross Claypool
9. Jose Wengerd
10. Marvin & Karen Hoskey


----------



## ncpete (Apr 1, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Gentlemen...the first ten names by drawing order are posted on Ohhh Peee Eeeee.


just what I need, to become addicted to another forum.


----------



## Plowboy83 (Apr 1, 2016)

What do u do if you won


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066*

1. Deets066 Ported 046
2. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
3. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
4. 2 - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
5. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
6. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder)
7. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
8. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl)
9. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
10. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
11. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws)
12. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
13. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
14. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
15. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
16. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166)
17. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder)
18, New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)
19. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406)
20. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow)
21. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)
22. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy)
23. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
24. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
25. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
26. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr

If you win, you gotta let mastermind know.


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 1, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> What do u do if you won


If your name has been drawn within the first ten names...await your turn, claim a prize that was offered, volunteered up by members, for the raffle. I'm on my iPhone, no idea how to get the list of names over here. Maybe someone on Ohhhh Peeee Eeeee can do it via laptop or PC. Deets won the first pick...he took the MM'd 461R...but in an unselfish, class act...he offered up his ported 046 to be put in the raffle in place of the 461R. Damn good man to do such.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 1, 2016)

Keith picked the 461 but added his personal ported 046 to the raffle. If you won, when it's your turn pick a prize.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 1, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> If your name has been drawn within the first ten names...await your turn, claim a prize that was offered, volunteered up by members, for the raffle. I'm on my iPhone, no idea how to get the list of names over here. Maybe someone on Ohhhh Peeee Eeeee can do it via laptop or PC. Deets won the first pick...he took the MM'd 461R...but in an unselfish, class act...he offered up his ported 046 to be put in the raffle in place of the 461R. Damn good man to do such.


You beat me too it! [emoji106]


----------



## Plowboy83 (Apr 1, 2016)

Ok my name was second and havnt heard anything thanks


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 1, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> *1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066*
> 
> 1. Deets066 Ported 046
> 2. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
> ...


Thank you Sarah for posting up here, so folks can keep up. Two thumbs up gal.


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 1, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> Ok my name was second and havnt heard anything thanks


If your name is second...look through the offerings, and make a choice. Some great choices for ya...


----------



## Plowboy83 (Apr 1, 2016)

If deets is still serious about giving up his ported 046 I'll take it


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 1, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> If deets is still serious about giving up his ported 046 I'll take it


There ya go...you need not question Deets intentions, he's a man of his word. You made a great choice Plowboy. 

Sarah, can you transcribe his choice to the other site? Now the third name drawn can make a choice.


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 1, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> If deets is still serious about giving up his ported 046 I'll take it


----------



## Plowboy83 (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you Deets for offering the saw I really appreciate it and thank you everyone else for all the help this was the best 100 bucks I ever spent lol hope u raised a lot hoskvarna hope everything gets back to normal for you thanks agian guys


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 1, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> Thank you Deets for offering the saw I really appreciate it and thank you everyone else for all the help this was the best 100 bucks I ever spent lol hope u raised a lot hoskvarna hope everything gets can to normal for you thanks agian guys


Congrats and THANK YOU for donating!!!!!


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 1, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> Thank you Deets for offering the saw I really appreciate it and thank you everyone else for all the help this was the best 100 bucks I ever spent lol hope u raised a lot hoskvarna hope everything gets back to normal for you thanks agian guys


That's what this is all about my man...good folks helping good folks. It's a brotherhood...don't know how else to say it.


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 1, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> Thank you Deets for offering the saw I really appreciate it and thank you everyone else for all the help this was the best 100 bucks I ever spent lol hope u raised a lot hoskvarna hope everything gets back to normal for you thanks agian guys


Plowboy...PM me your contact information i.e. Your physical name, mailing address, so I can pass it on to Deets. He's not on this site anymore...I'll make damn sure he gets the shipping info for your saw. Send your contact info via PM...not over the open airwaves.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 1, 2016)

Jeremy took hedgerow's chain. Marcello @ boozer is up. I sent him a text.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plowboy83 (Apr 1, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Plowboy...PM me your contact information i.e. Your physical name, mailing address, so I can pass it on to Deets. He's not on this site anymore...I'll make damn sure he gets the shipping info for your saw. Send your contact info via PM...not over the open airwaves.


Ok I'm on it


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

Boozers up

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy*

1. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
2. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
3. 2 - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
4. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder)
6. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
7. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl)
8. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
9. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
10. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws)
11. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
13. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
13. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
14. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
15. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166)
16. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder)
17. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)
18. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406)
19.Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)
20. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy)
21. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
22. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
23. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
24. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 1, 2016)

He's out to dinner with his wife. He said he'll be home in 20 to get online...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 1, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> Ok I'm on it


I will PM Deets the same info. Not across the open forum, for your privacy.


----------



## Boozer (Apr 1, 2016)

Sorry to hold up the line folks. I'm gonna go for Dan's generous offer of a spicy Husqvarna 262!
Carry on!


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 1, 2016)

Boozer said:


> Sorry to hold up the line folks. I'm gonna go for Dan's generous offer of a spicy Husqvarna 262!
> Carry on!


You dog...enuff said. Lol. Aside from the 461, that's the ticket right there.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

Jon Fluharty is up
*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
*

1. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
2. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
3. 2 - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
4. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder)
6. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
7. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl)
8. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
9. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
10. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws)
11. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
12. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
13. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
14. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
15. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166)
16. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)
17. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406)
18. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)
19. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy)
20. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
21. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
22. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
23. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 1, 2016)

Boozer said:


> Sorry to hold up the line folks. I'm gonna go for Dan's generous offer of a spicy Husqvarna 262!
> Carry on!


Don't forget @Yukon Stihl donated the saw! I'm just rebuilding and porting it.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 1, 2016)

Jon took the porters starting set. 
Mike Gott is up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
*

1. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
2. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
3. 2 - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
4. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
5. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
6. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl)
7. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
8. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
9. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws)
10. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
11. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
12. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
13. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
14. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166)
15. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)
16. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406)
17. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)
18. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy)
19. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
20. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
21. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
22. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr


----------



## Boozer (Apr 1, 2016)

My gratitude to Mr. Yukon Stihl as well. My 181se has a brother now!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

After Mike, here's the on deck: 

7. Todd Kinneston
8. Ross Claypool
9. Jose Wengerd
10. Marvin & Karen Hoskey


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sarah, ...you're doing a fantastic job keeping up with this...keeping everything updated throughout the process. Hats off to ya gal...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

It'll all go to heck when I pass out for the night, but thanks!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
*

1. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum)
2. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
3. 2 - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
4. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
5. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
6. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl)
7. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
8. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
9. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
10. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
11. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
12. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
13. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166)
14. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)
15. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406)
18. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)
19. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy)
20. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
21. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
22. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
23. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr

Todd K- what would you like?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
*

1. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
2. 2 - New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
3. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
4. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
5. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl)
6. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
7. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
8. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
9. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
10. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
11. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
12. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166)
13. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)
14. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406)
15. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)
16. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy)
17. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
18. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
19. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
20. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr

Ross- what would you like?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
7. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
8. 2-New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets)
Picked by Ross

*

1. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)
2. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
3. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
4. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl)
5. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
6. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
7. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
8. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
9. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
10. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
11. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166)
12. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)
13. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406)
14. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)
15. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy)
16. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
17. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
18. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
19. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr

Jose - what would you like?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

On deck, Marvin & Karen Hoskey


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 1, 2016)

Marvin will take the 20in techlite bar.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
7. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
8. 2-New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets) Picked by Ross
9. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)Picked by Jose
10. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)Picked by Marvin & Karen Hoskey
*

1. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
2. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
3. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl)
4. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
5. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
6. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney)
7. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
8. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
9. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
10. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
11. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406)
12. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)
13. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy)
14. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
15. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
16. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
17. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr

Dave Rohach- what would you like?


----------



## Dave6390 (Apr 1, 2016)

Are there any Stihl chainsaws still available? Thanks!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

Like an 056?


----------



## Dave6390 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sounds perfect!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
7. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
8. 2-New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets) Picked by Ross
9. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)Picked by Jose
10. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)Picked by Marvin & Karen Hoskey
11. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney) Picked by Dave Rohach

*

1. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
2. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
3. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl)
4. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
5. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
6. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
7. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
8. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
9. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
10. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406)
11. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)
12. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy)
13. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
14. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
15. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
16. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr

Joe Talley - what would you like?


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 1, 2016)

11 folks have already chosen...folks are Johnny on the spot and the raffle is moving along nicely...and Sarah's doing a helluva job keeping everything, spot on, updated.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 1, 2016)

Starting to get into the sleepy hours... But just in case, here's your in deck list for after Joe picks:
14. DefinitiveDave
15. Skippy
16. Jason Wolthuis
17. Mark Wood
(I know what Shane wants unless it's Joe's pick)


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

Alright. Calling it a night... I'll check in tomorrow morning... Won't be till after 830, so try to conduct yourselves until then...


----------



## Woos31 (Apr 2, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Alright. Calling it a night... I'll check in tomorrow morning... Won't be till after 830, so try to conduct yourselves until then...


This deal here is the first raffle I've seen and been a part of since joining up with AS and this is simply amazing! Seeing the generosity of folks to help a fellow member.......there's not enough words for. Kuddos to you miss Sarah for keeping us unknowing (me) up on the raffle. Paying forward what I could had left me speechless and feeling priveledged to have participated with this group for this cause. So thank all of you


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

Ok, picking it up again this morning, no word from Joe Talley? Anyone know this fella the could maybe give him a little nudge?


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ok, picking it up again this morning, no word from Joe Talley? Anyone know this fella the could maybe give him a little nudge?


What user name?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

svk said:


> What user name?


If I knew that I'd have nudged him muhself. [emoji12]


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2016)

Perhaps he just randomly found the donation site and threw in some cash? Not part of any of the saw sites?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 2, 2016)

I looked back he didn't include user name. 


From the Hills


----------



## Whitty21 (Apr 2, 2016)

A mod should be able to search the email address could they not?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

Whitty21 said:


> A mod should be able to search the email address could they not?


It's a name from the gofundme, not from here though. Let's let Jeremy wake up and try to contact him... He may have an email. If not- well, we'll cross that bridge... Lord willing and the creek don't rise! [emoji2]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

Mr Talley has been emailed... We'll give him some time to respond.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
7. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
8. 2-New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets) Picked by Ross
9. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)Picked by Jose
10. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)Picked by Marvin & Karen Hoskey
11. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney) Picked by Dave Rohach
12. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl) Picked by Joe Talley
13. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy) picked by Shane
*

1. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile)
2. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
3. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
4. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
5. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
6. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
7. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
8. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
9. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406)
10. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)
11. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
12. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
13. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
14. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr

Mr. DefinitiveDave- what can we get for you today?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

Skippy's on deck!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

After Skippy, here's the next few.. 
16. Jason Wolthuis
17. Mark Wood
18. Hinerman


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
7. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
8. 2-New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets) Picked by Ross
9. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)Picked by Jose
10. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)Picked by Marvin & Karen Hoskey
11. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney) Picked by Dave Rohach
12. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl) Picked by Joe Talley
13. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy) picked by Shane
14. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile) Picked by DefinitiveDave
*

1. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
2. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
3. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
4. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
5. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
6. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
7. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
8. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406)
9. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615)
10. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
11. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
12. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
13. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr

Mr. Skippy, what can we get for you today?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

Ok, guys, I gotta take a break for a little while. Try not to wreck the place...


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2016)

Sarah, thank you for heading this up!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

Alright... You all didn't need to take a break with me! Y'all didn't get anything done? :Facepalm:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

svk said:


> Sarah, thank you for heading this up!!!


You're welcome... But I just rode in on a bored horse to prod you all along,... Randy & Jeremy I believe are those who did the heavy lifting!!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 2, 2016)

Skippy took the x27 fiskars 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
7. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
8. 2-New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets) Picked by Ross
9. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)Picked by Jose
10. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)Picked by Marvin & Karen Hoskey
11. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney) Picked by Dave Rohach
12. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl) Picked by Joe Talley
13. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy) picked by Shane
14. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile) Picked by DefinitiveDave
15. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or. 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615) Picked by Skippy
16. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr picked by Jason WolthWolthuis
17. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406) picked by Mark Wood
*

1. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze)
2. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
3. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
4. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
5. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
6. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
7. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
8. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
9. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
10. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank


What can we get for you today, Hinerman ? 
(I think I caught all the action correctly?)


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

Hellooooo Hinerman.......


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2016)

Hasn't been on since yesterday. Anyone have a phone or email?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

I think I'm done for the night, here, folks. Should be able to pick it up again in the morning. Here's the remaining list of folks.
Pace yourselves!

20. Gentleman
21. Zachary Hyer
22. Steve Vermilya
23. Genius
24. Marc Scroggins
25. Oystein Andersson
26. Scott Ibeling
27. Mark Heimann
28. Jacob J
29. Aaron Oldenburger
30. Trevor Dexter


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 2, 2016)

Spoke too soon. 
*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
7. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
8. 2-New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets) Picked by Ross
9. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)Picked by Jose
10. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)Picked by Marvin & Karen Hoskey
11. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney) Picked by Dave Rohach
12. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl) Picked by Joe Talley
13. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy) picked by Shane
14. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile) Picked by DefinitiveDave
15. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or. 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615) Picked by Skippy
16. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr picked by Jason WolthWolthuis
17. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406) picked by Mark Wood
18. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze) picked by Hinerman
*

1. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
2. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
3. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
4. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
5. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
6. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
7. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
8. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid)
9. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank


What can we get for you today, Gentleman ?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok. NOW I'm calling it a night.


----------



## svk (Apr 4, 2016)

Are we still waiting on someone to pick?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 4, 2016)

Zachary Hyer is up...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyerzach (Apr 4, 2016)

We'll I guess I am up I will take the

2. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers,size 34 (us) please and thanks


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 4, 2016)

Steve Vermilya is up...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 4, 2016)

Steve took the jacket. Genius is up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 5, 2016)

Marc Scroggins is up...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 5, 2016)

While there is a lull in the activity,I would like to THANK everyone that has had any thing to do with this raffle!!!!!!
Whether it was a donation to gofundme or donation of raffle prizes.
I am not going to list names because I might forget someone.ALL were important in this !!!!
It is humbling as well as heart warming to see all of us helping each other out in a bad situation.



On another note we need to help out Scott(tree monkey) as his problem is health related ,not as easy to fix as possesions.
There is a link but I dont know how to post it.
I am payin it forward!


THANK YOU ALL,
hoskvarna


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr. Scroggins is up... And I'll get that link posted in a second, @hoskvarna. Thanks!!

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
7. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
8. 2-New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets) Picked by Ross
9. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)Picked by Jose
10. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)Picked by Marvin & Karen Hoskey
11. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney) Picked by Dave Rohach
12. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl) Picked by Joe Talley
13. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy) picked by Shane
14. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile) Picked by DefinitiveDave
15. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or. 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615) Picked by Skippy
16. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr picked by Jason WolthWolthuis
17. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406) picked by Mark Wood
18. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze) picked by Hinerman
19. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think.Picked by Zachary Hyer
20. 4 in 1 forestry jacket, removable lining, removable sleeves size L (ajschainsaws) Picked by Steve Vermilya
21. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid) picked by genius
*

1. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
2. (CapitaineHaddoc)
3. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
4. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
5. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
6. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
7. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995)
8. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
9. New Dolmar loggers tool belt with loops and pockets (ajschainsaws)
10. New Dolmar D033 20" bar 
(ajschainsaws)


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 5, 2016)

Ok, here's that link, @hoskvarna
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/295620/


----------



## skippysphins (Apr 5, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ok, here's that link, @hoskvarna
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/295620/


Standing by lol


----------



## svk (Apr 7, 2016)

@sarahdodgegeek do you know where we are at for the remainder of the raffle?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 7, 2016)

svk said:


> @sarahdodgegeek do you know where we are at for the remainder of the raffle?


Not sure I understand the question... I'm a bit dense sometimes! Do you mean an end date? June 3. I'll take anything up to then. Does that answer?


----------



## svk (Apr 7, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Not sure I understand the question... I'm a bit dense sometimes! Do you mean an end date? June 3. I'll take anything up to then. Does that answer?


No Worries. As of last update there were 10 items available and I was wondering if we were still waiting on folks to choose an item or if the list had been updated elsewhere and not here yet.


----------



## rburg (Apr 7, 2016)

I think a list of 10 more names is being selected.


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 7, 2016)

Oystein Andersson is up. Anyone know who that is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 7, 2016)

And then here is the rest...


Mastermind said:


> I think this is where we are.......and we might now have pulled more names than we have prizes.
> 
> Who is Oystein Andersson???? I think he is next.
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 7, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> Oystein Andersson is up. Anyone know who that is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snowcutter on as


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 7, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Snowcutter on as


Message sent...


----------



## svk (Apr 7, 2016)

I'll just throw this out. If anyone who is up on the drawn list doesn't see anything they want they can pick either of my items and in lieu of mailing them the item I will make a $25 donation to the Hoskey fund.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 7, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Not sure I understand the question... I'm a bit dense sometimes! Do you mean an end date? June 3. I'll take anything up to then. Does that answer?


Oops I got confused... Thought I was on another thread when I sent this!!! No wonder I was so confused!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 8, 2016)

Sorry, fellas!! Danged work and stuff getting in the way, or I was sleeping on the job, or something like that!

Here you go- all in one shot... Drum roll please...

Who's left:

25. Oystein Andersson
26. Scott Ibeling
27. Mark Heimann
28. Jacob J
29. Aaron Oldenburger
30. Trevor Dexter
31. Don Hanson
32. Michael Lee
33. Trevor McNamee
34. Thomas Conway
35. Dan Larrivee
36. Steve Vermilya
37. Ken Nickel
38. Burke Wardle
39. Rodney Harris

What's left:
*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
7. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
8. 2-New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets) Picked by Ross
9. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)Picked by Jose
10. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)Picked by Marvin & Karen Hoskey
11. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney) Picked by Dave Rohach
12. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl) Picked by Joe Talley
13. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy) picked by Shane
14. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile) Picked by DefinitiveDave
15. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or. 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615) Picked by Skippy
16. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr picked by Jason WolthWolthuis
17. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406) picked by Mark Wood
18. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze) picked by Hinerman
19. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think.Picked by Zachary Hyer
20. 4 in 1 forestry jacket, removable lining, removable sleeves size L (ajschainsaws) Picked by Steve Vermilya
21. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid) picked by genius
22. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995) picked by Marc Scroggins
*

1. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
2. (CapitaineHaddoc)
3. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
4. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
5. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
6. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
7. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
8. New Dolmar loggers tool belt with loops and pockets (ajschainsaws)
9. New Dolmar D033 20" bar 
(ajschainsaws)

Mr. Andersson, your choice! 

Have at it, Gentlemen!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 8, 2016)

Sarah if I choose #2 does captain haddock become my personal slave? [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 8, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> Sarah if I choose #2 does captain haddock become my personal slave? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do believe he could fell a lot of trees in a short time for you and do it well!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 8, 2016)

Oystein has decided to pass. 
Scott Ibeling is up next...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Apr 8, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> Sarah if I choose #2 does captain haddock become my personal slave?


_Or_, . . . your personal responsibility!

Phibert


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 8, 2016)

Philbert said:


> _Or_, . . . your personal responsibility!
> 
> Phibert


Lol! Oh dear!!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 8, 2016)

Paging Scott Ibeling.
Anyone know who this is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 8, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> Sarah if I choose #2 does captain haddock become my personal slave? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


D'oh!
*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
7. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
8. 2-New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets) Picked by Ross
9. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)Picked by Jose
10. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)Picked by Marvin & Karen Hoskey
11. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney) Picked by Dave Rohach
12. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl) Picked by Joe Talley
13. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy) picked by Shane
14. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile) Picked by DefinitiveDave
15. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or. 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615) Picked by Skippy
16. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr picked by Jason WolthWolthuis
17. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406) picked by Mark Wood
18. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze) picked by Hinerman
19. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think.Picked by Zachary Hyer
20. 4 in 1 forestry jacket, removable lining, removable sleeves size L (ajschainsaws) Picked by Steve Vermilya
21. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid) picked by genius
22. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995) picked by Marc Scroggins
*

1. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
2. Francital Cervin, brand new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. (CapitaineHaddoc)
3. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
4. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
5. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
6. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
7. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
8. New Dolmar loggers tool belt with loops and pockets (ajschainsaws)
9. New Dolmar D033 20" bar 
(ajschainsaws)


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 8, 2016)

#2 has been chosen correct?


From the hills


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 8, 2016)

Uh oh. I'm LOSING IT. you, sir, are correct. Thank you.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 8, 2016)

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
7. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
8. 2-New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets) Picked by Ross
9. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)Picked by Jose
10. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)Picked by Marvin & Karen Hoskey
11. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney) Picked by Dave Rohach
12. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl) Picked by Joe Talley
13. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy) picked by Shane
14. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile) Picked by DefinitiveDave
15. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or. 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615) Picked by Skippy
16. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr picked by Jason WolthWolthuis
17. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406) picked by Mark Wood
18. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze) picked by Hinerman
19. Francital Cervin, Element3 new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. Picked by Zachary Hyer
20. 4 in 1 forestry jacket, removable lining, removable sleeves size L (ajschainsaws) Picked by Steve Vermilya
21. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid) picked by genius
22. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995) picked by Marc Scroggins
*

1. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
2. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
3. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
4. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
5. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
6. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
7. New Dolmar loggers tool belt with loops and pockets (ajschainsaws)
8. New Dolmar D033 20" bar 
(ajschainsaws)


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 9, 2016)

Hellooooooo, Scott Ibeling? Paging Mr. Ibeling... Please go to the white courtesy phone...


----------



## svk (Apr 11, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hellooooooo, Scott Ibeling? Paging Mr. Ibeling... Please go to the white courtesy phone...


A google search puts him in Aplington IA. Perhaps he heard about the fundraiser locally and isn't on one of the sites.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2016)

Mr Miller was going to get me an email to see if we could reach him...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2016)

An email has been sent. Let's give it 24 hours, then move on. Fair?


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 11, 2016)

Thats up by @MG2186, you know him Mike Gott?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2016)

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
7. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
8. 2-New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets) Picked by Ross
9. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)Picked by Jose
10. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)Picked by Marvin & Karen Hoskey
11. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney) Picked by Dave Rohach
12. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl) Picked by Joe Talley
13. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy) picked by Shane
14. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile) Picked by DefinitiveDave
15. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or. 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615) Picked by Skippy
16. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr picked by Jason WolthWolthuis
17. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406) picked by Mark Wood
18. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze) picked by Hinerman
19. Francital Cervin, Element3 new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. Picked by Zachary Hyer
20. 4 in 1 forestry jacket, removable lining, removable sleeves size L (ajschainsaws) Picked by Steve Vermilya
21. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid) picked by genius
22. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995) picked by Marc Scroggins
23. New Dolmar loggers tool belt with loops and pockets (ajschainsaws) picked by Scott I
*

1. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
2. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk)
3. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
4. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
5. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
6. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
7. New Dolmar D033 20" bar 
(ajschainsaws)

You're up, Mark!


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 11, 2016)

I sent him a text, he may not even be in country.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 11, 2016)

I think I can make use of a 6# splitting mall. How do I pass that information along?

Mark


----------



## svk (Apr 11, 2016)

heimannm said:


> I think I can make use of a 6# splitting mall. How do I pass that information along?
> 
> Mark


Will you be at Hoskey's in a few weeks?


----------



## heimannm (Apr 11, 2016)

That is my plan, something really drastic would have to come up to change it.

Mark


----------



## svk (Apr 11, 2016)

heimannm said:


> That is my plan, something really drastic would have to come up to change it.
> 
> Mark



If it's alright with you, I will bring it along and give to you there?


----------



## heimannm (Apr 11, 2016)

No problem at all, thanks.

Mark


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Apr 13, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> Sarah if I choose #2 does captain haddock become my personal slave? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If you pay for the travel, I'll cut all the trees you want for a few days


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 13, 2016)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> If you pay for the travel, I'll cut all the trees you want for a few days


I bet I could learn a bunch!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 14, 2016)

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
7. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
8. 2-New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets) Picked by Ross
9. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)Picked by Jose
10. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)Picked by Marvin & Karen Hoskey
11. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney) Picked by Dave Rohach
12. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl) Picked by Joe Talley
13. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy) picked by Shane
14. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile) Picked by DefinitiveDave
15. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or. 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615) Picked by Skippy
16. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr picked by Jason WolthWolthuis
17. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406) picked by Mark Wood
18. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze) picked by Hinerman
19. Francital Cervin, Element3 new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. Picked by Zachary Hyer
20. 4 in 1 forestry jacket, removable lining, removable sleeves size L (ajschainsaws) Picked by Steve Vermilya
21. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid) picked by genius
22. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995) picked by Marc Scroggins
23. New Dolmar loggers tool belt with loops and pockets (ajschainsaws) picked by Scott I
24. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk) picked by Mark Heimann
*

1. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover)
2. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
3. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
4. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
5. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
6. New Dolmar D033 20" bar 
(ajschainsaws)

Next up: 

28. Jacob J
29. Aaron Oldenburger
30. Trevor Dexter
31. Don Hanson
32. Michael Lee
33. Trevor McNamee
34. Thomas Conway
35. Dan Larrivee
36. Steve Vermilya
37. Ken Nickel
38. Burke Wardle
39. Rodney Harris


----------



## nomad_archer (Apr 16, 2016)

Woops I thought I was #30 not #33. It's not often I run into another Trevor. Let a lone two of us get our name pulled in a raffle.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 16, 2016)

Where is Jacob?


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 17, 2016)

Jacob took the the flash drive.
Aaron Oldenburger is up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 17, 2016)

*1. New MS461R ported by Mastermind w/ 28'' total super bar /2 chains ( many members, Mastermind and tlandrum) Picked By Deets066
2. Deets066 Ported 046 picked by Mr. Brinkley
3. 1- 60DL .050 Race/GTG chain (Hedgerow) pick by Jeremy
4. 262XP Rebuilt by paragonbuilder (Yukon Stihl / paragonbuilder) picked by boozer
5. A porters starting kit! Foredom porting hand pieces, bits (paragonbuilder) picked by Jon F.
6. Free saw porting job. (jmssaws) picked by Mike Gott
7. Husqvarna s2800 splitting ax (tlandrum) Picked by Todd K.
8. 2-New Stihl chains of 3/8 .050 full skip square, winner names the DL (Deets) Picked by Ross
9. Free woods port (Miller Mod Saws)Picked by Jose
10. New 20" Husqvarna large mount Techlite bar and Oregon LGX chain (ny15)Picked by Marvin & Karen Hoskey
11. Stihl 056 AV powerhead only. (Gary Courtney) Picked by Dave Rohach
12. Restored Stihl 028 WB New seals, all new rubber, rebuilt carb, new Meteor piston new OEM parts. (Adirondackstihl) Picked by Joe Talley
13. Brand new 25" Stihl ES Bar and .050 full-skip chain (StihlKrazy) picked by Shane
14. Service to dress a bar (SquareFile) Picked by DefinitiveDave
15. Choice of: Fiskars X27 Axe, Fiskars X25 Axe, or. 30" Logrite Hookaroon (USMC615) Picked by Skippy
16. Wiha tool set from Roadfxr picked by Jason WolthWolthuis
17. Slightly used hard-nosed Mac bar, 24" .063 p/n 652774 XB NOS. (Metals406) picked by Mark Wood
18. Brand new fiskars x25 axe. (sawmikaze) picked by Hinerman
19. Francital Cervin, Element3 new Stretch Chainsaw Safety Trousers, size 34 (us) I think. Picked by Zachary Hyer
20. 4 in 1 forestry jacket, removable lining, removable sleeves size L (ajschainsaws) Picked by Steve Vermilya
21. Oregon bar 114 dl fits Stihl 440 460 660 661 .050 gauge. (dolmarkid) picked by genius
22. Stihl 33RS (3/8 0.050) chain, winner names the DLs up to 114 (ctylerc1995) picked by Marc Scroggins
23. New Dolmar loggers tool belt with loops and pockets (ajschainsaws) picked by Scott I
24. Wilton Bash 6# Splitting Maul (svk) picked by Mark Heimann
25. Master service manual flashdrive. jonsered and arctic cat, new stihl training programs (backhoelover) picked by Jacob j
*

1. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
2. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
3. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
4. Husqvarna 61 case w/ crank
5. New Dolmar D033 20" bar 
(ajschainsaws)

Next up: 

29. Aaron Oldenburger
30. Trevor Dexter
31. Don Hanson
32. Michael Lee
33. Trevor McNamee
34. Thomas Conway
35. Dan Larrivee
36. Steve Vermilya
37. Ken Nickel
38. Burke Wardle
39. Rodney Harris[/QUOTE]


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 18, 2016)

Aaron took the 61 case.
So Trevor Dexter ur up!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 18, 2016)

Here's what's left, and who's left:

1. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)
2. (2) Brand New - Dolmar PS-6400 - PS-7910 Clutch Covers (166)
3. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
4. New Dolmar D033 20" bar 
(ajschainsaws)

Next up: 

30. Trevor Dexter
31. Don Hanson
32. Michael Lee
33. Trevor McNamee
34. Thomas Conway
35. Dan Larrivee
36. Steve Vermilya
37. Ken Nickel
38. Burke Wardle
39. Rodney Harris


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 23, 2016)

Trevor passed, so Don is next 


Sent from the hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 27, 2016)

Any body know how to get ahold of Don Hansen ,he is next?


----------



## sunfish (Apr 27, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Any body know how to get ahold of Don Hansen ,he is next?


Sorry to be late. I'll take the bar & chain below. Thanks.



sarahdodgegeek said:


> 1. Lightly used D009 pattern Oregon Bar 18"/.058/68DL with a loop of Carlton Semi Chisel chain (svk)


----------



## svk (Apr 27, 2016)

sunfish said:


> Sorry to be late. I'll take the bar & chain below. Thanks.


Excellent! Send me a pm with your name and address.


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 27, 2016)

Mdavlee took the dolmar clutch covers. So Trevor McNamee is up to bat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 27, 2016)

Trevor passed also ,so Thomas conway ur up to bat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer (Apr 27, 2016)

Here's what's left, and who's left:

3. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
4. New Dolmar D033 20" bar 
(ajschainsaws)

Next up: 

34. Thomas Conway
35. Dan Larrivee
36. Steve Vermilya
37. Ken Nickel
38. Burke Wardle
39. Rodney Harris


----------



## nomad_archer (Apr 27, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Trevor passed also ,so Thomas conway ur up to bat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



On a side note @hoskvarna that is a really nice buck in you avatar


----------



## hoskvarna (Apr 27, 2016)

That was my boys first buck 8 yrs ago at age 9. I told him it's downhill from here bud. He has shot a couple nice ones and lots of does since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad_archer (Apr 27, 2016)

Thomas Conway passes. Dan Larrivee you are up

Here's what's left, and who's left:

3. New Take Off - Dolmar PS-9000/9010 Full Wrap Handle Bar (166) 
4. New Dolmar D033 20" bar 
(ajschainsaws)

Next up: 
35. Dan Larrivee
36. Steve Vermilya
37. Ken Nickel
38. Burke Wardle
39. Rodney Harris


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 28, 2016)

I'll take the dolmar bar for my 6400. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 28, 2016)

Steve passed. Ken Nickel the full wrap is left.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papanick (Apr 28, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> Steve passed. Ken Nickel the full wrap is left.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ill take the full wrap


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 28, 2016)

So we're all done, eh!!?


----------



## svk (Apr 28, 2016)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> So we're all done, eh!!?


Appears so. 

Thank you for heading up the cat herding to get all of the prizes distributed!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 28, 2016)

svk said:


> Appears so.
> 
> Thank you for heading up the cat herding to get all of the prizes distributed!


I do have experience in the field of cat herding. It was my pleasure!


----------



## Paragon Builder (May 5, 2016)

This is how the 262 turned out that Marcello won. He's picking it up at the gtg Saturday.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rburg (May 5, 2016)

I believe he will enjoy his saw. A job well done.


----------



## Paragon Builder (May 5, 2016)

rburg said:


> I believe he will enjoy his saw. A job well done.


Thanks!


----------



## hoskvarna (May 5, 2016)

Paragon Builder said:


> This is how the 262 turned out that Marcello won. He's picking it up at the gtg Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That runs good, nice dogs too.


----------



## Paragon Builder (May 5, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> That runs good, nice dogs too.


Thanks! @seirradmax provided them.


----------



## hoskvarna (May 5, 2016)

I've seen u guys talkin about them. I will have to look him up 


Sent from the Hoskvarna hills


----------



## Paragon Builder (May 7, 2016)

Marcello with his raffle win ported 262



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 8, 2016)

Had the door frames and floor perimeter spray foamed today. 
















Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## Quietfly (Aug 8, 2016)

Yay!!!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 9, 2016)

Putting osb on the walls 






Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## Philbert (Aug 9, 2016)

Hoskey Hilton!

Philbert


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 9, 2016)

It will certainly protect the insulation from accidental pokes and tears and make a good place to hang stuff and things...


----------



## Michigan Escapee (Aug 9, 2016)

Could always fill the gap with rock wool. Enough of that, and you could rev your chainsaw inside, and nobody would hear. 

Tad expensive though. Useful for the parts next to the ground since it doesn't mold.


----------



## Dave6390 (Aug 9, 2016)

Just a little question, but. Why isn't there any backing for shelving, or are you just going with free standing, instead? Like I said, just a small question! It's starting to look almost comfortable! Great job!!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 9, 2016)

Going to use pallet racks for shelves. Don't know how to make it all work yet. 
Still in the planning stage. Still mulling things over. 


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## Quietfly (Aug 10, 2016)

It's awesome to see it all coming together....


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 20, 2016)

Got osb up and man doors in. 









Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Aug 21, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Got osb up and man doors in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking very good!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 21, 2016)

Daughter likes to paint. 






Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Aug 22, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Daughter likes to paint.


Tell Cam, I said that she missed a spot and she's not suppose to wear it! She's got some on her right elbow.


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 24, 2016)

Got 2 of 3 doors. 





Some of osb painted. 






Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Aug 30, 2016)

Starting on wiring. 









Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 8, 2016)

Mostly wired and lights and fans up






Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## sam-tip (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice! Looks like your starting to fill it up. Frig.

Do the garage doors open straight up? Don't see the tracks hanging out like most garage doors.


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 9, 2016)

sam-tip said:


> Nice! Looks like your starting to fill it up. Frig.
> 
> Do the garage doors open straight up? Don't see the tracks hanging out like most garage doors.


Uncle brought the doors and didnt have the upper portion of the tracks yet. We have them now and, yes, the doors will open straight up.


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 10, 2016)

Grinding concrete today. 






Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 10, 2016)

Before and after line. 




Now 






Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## grizz55chev (Sep 12, 2016)

Is that the original Floor of your old shop?


----------



## hoskvarna (Sep 13, 2016)

grizz55chev said:


> Is that the original Floor of your old shop?



Yes it is. 


All stains didn't come out but it will work. 









Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## GM_Grimmy (Sep 13, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> All stains didn't come out but it will work.
> ...


Watch out for that spider!!!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 13, 2016)

Quite an improvement !

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 6, 2016)

Got small doors operating.




Put up big door panels today. 
Overhead track yet to go. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 14, 2016)

Big door is operating 






Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Oct 14, 2016)

Place is looking great!


----------



## hoskvarna (Oct 22, 2016)

Got the stuff to fix shop floor 






Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 2, 2016)

Got some of the floor fixed 









Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## ncpete (Nov 2, 2016)

Love your table saw! And nice job on the shop.


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks


Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------

